# My 2008 Hell's Bay Marquesa



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Your builds are top notch and hopefully I'll be able to get some advice when I decide to modify my HB.. I'd really like to see some detail pictures of the rod racks.. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see these pictures. If this HB is anything like your Whipray Classic then I know this skiff is going to be top notch and meticulously maintained.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

That's a really sweet setup!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I'd have to say that my previous comment was spot on. Great looking HB!!


----------

